# Coffee Cherries



## AntonyO (Aug 7, 2008)

is it possible to buy/import Coffee Cherries? because, as coffee master, i would like to experience, and share my experience of eating the fruit of our favorite plant..

ive looked all the places i can find on the internet about buying them.. but is it actually possible?

-Ant


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

Coffee cherries deteriorate extremely quickly once picked - 24 hours and they are pretty much gone and starting to ferment. There was a Swedish company making some sort of soft drink out of it but I don't know if they still do.

Sadly the choice is: grow your own or go to origin.

They are delicious though!


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Rub it in James









Seeing as origin is unlikely anytime soon, are they easy to grow in this climate.. even indoors seems a little cold to how they are used to.

Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There may still be some at the Eden Project.

Altitude could be a problem too Chris


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Trust me, quality of the green bean would not be my concern, shouldn't imagine I'd get a big enough crop









Would just be interesting if it'd grow!

Chris


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2008)

It should grow.

There are attempts of growing coffee trees here in HK by planting seeds and they got some flowers at least.

I guess it's also gonna work in the UK.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Probably a little too cold here for that Neo - the weather here is a lot less humid than Hong Kong.

If you are growing them hydroponically then the UK (in summer







) is the best place!


----------

